# IUD Removal and Re-Insertion



## CFINDLING (May 11, 2011)

If a provider removes an IUD and at the same visit Inserts a new IUD, can both the 58300 and 58301 be billed?


----------



## bonzaibex (May 11, 2011)

Yes.

Becky, CPC


----------



## MJ4ever (May 11, 2011)

Hi there,

Here is some detailed information from ACOG.com

http://www.acog.org/departments/dept_notice.cfm?recno=6&bulletin=4828

Hope you find it useful  : )


----------



## coding303 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, but I would be sure to use the V25.13 Dx


----------



## MJ4ever (May 12, 2011)

I think you may have meant V25.42

V25.42 Intrauterine contraceptive device
Checking, reinsertion, or removal of intrauterine device


----------



## coding303 (May 13, 2011)

MJ4ever said:


> I think you may have meant V25.42
> 
> V25.42 Intrauterine contraceptive device
> Checking, reinsertion, or removal of intrauterine device



No, I don't believe I did.    V25.42- Surveillance of intrauterine contraception device specifically excludes the insertion or removal of intrauterine contraception devices.  My comment was regarding Dx for removal and reinsertion of IUD?  I may be misreading this thread and if so I apologize.


----------



## MJ4ever (May 13, 2011)

Ups, I found V25.13.
Doy..


----------

